# I want to hear your stories!A day of a waitre in Dubai



## Brigita (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Hope all is well for all of you 

I have been offered a job as a waitress in a busy,high class restaurant in Dubai. I would love to leave rainy Ireland and just jump on a plane to Dubai- even though a waitress job is not the best paying job over there. I have thought so much about it, and I would still love to go- I have no kids, no boyfriend or anything stopping me to go abroad. I am a 22 year old, single girl.

Anyway, to the point. I would love to hear stories or experiences about what a day of a waitress is like over there. I am aware of the long hours and 6 working days per week. I want to know what the accommodation is like for waitresses, what the tips are like, how the employees are treated and most importantly how to know if I can trust the employment agency - I was offered a job trough Recruit for Africa. 

Please, please tell me your stories.. was it worth it or was it the worst decision you ever made? Could I look for another job, once the 18 month contract is over? And please if you have any tips or pointers, please advise me.

Thank you all!


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Brigita said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Hope all is well for all of you
> 
> ...


Never trust an employment agency. There is no 18 month contract here, the contract is for 2 years at the minimum, kindly check whether you are not falling in trap of a scam or con.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I would agree. Employment visas are for 2 years. 18 months doesn't exist. Have the employment agency asked you to pay anything? That would be a huge red flag. If you know the name of the restaurant, I'd contact them directly.

Also with many places here, staff are forced to put their tips into a central pot and never see any of it.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Minimum Wage in Ireland increased to €9.25 an hour on 1st January 2017. What you have been offered here is a pittance. At least in rainy Ireland you get paid properly and have something to fall back on. Would you be prepared to share a room with several others? With long hours and long commute you might not enjoy the sun that much. The one day a week might turn into a "catch up with some sleep".

I'm curious why you were seeking a job through "Recruit for Africa". There is an Irish owned hotel here, Bonnington. Perhaps you could approach them to see if they are hiring? They don't have any Irish waiters. Irish Village and Fibbers are also Irish pubs here. I think Irish Village has some Irish staff.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There are some western waitstaff at places that deliberately recruit them for a variety of reasons. Irish Village has Irish staff. The Tom & Serge restaurant group do hire western waitstaff alongside other nationalities. A few other bars have western staff in consumer facing roles. Altogether it's maybe .01% of all waitstaff in Dubai but they still exist. 

Even so, the pay won't be much. You'll get accommodation provided (shared flats) and free transport to the restaurant and staff meals. So your expenditures will be minimal. If you think of it as a year's adventure and don't expect to make much (any!) money and are comfortable with the employer (I'd be VERY choosy with whom I'd work for) it could be an adventure worth undertaking.

Look up Tom & Serge and contact them directly, or Irish Village. Start with those two.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm afraid if i saw a company called "Recruit for Africa" I'd run a mile, and they're offering a job in Dubai (which isn't in Africa), without an interview with the employer?

Really? Sounds like a scam to me.

Contact the prospective employer.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Seems a bit weird,

The same pic on various other LinkedIn profiles.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Impressive sleuthing 

A scam it is. Anyone who has a female picture when the name is Neil is obviously a scam. 

OP, if you want to get out of rainy Ireland, why not consider taking advantage of your EU status and look at the resort islands in the Med or the Canaries? Or try to find something in Australia? Plenty of Irish youths spend a year or so in Australia or New Zealand. 



The Rascal said:


> Seems a bit weird,
> 
> The same pic on various other LinkedIn profiles.


----------



## Brigita (Mar 14, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> I would agree. Employment visas are for 2 years. 18 months doesn't exist. Have the employment agency asked you to pay anything? That would be a huge red flag. If you know the name of the restaurant, I'd contact them directly.
> 
> Also with many places here, staff are forced to put their tips into a central pot and never see any of it.


Thank you for your message. I have read the contract wrong- indeed it is for 24 months. No, the agency has not asked me to pay anything at all, all expenses are covered by them. That is a good idea to contact the restaurant. I will be doing that this evening. Thank you very much


----------



## Brigita (Mar 14, 2017)

QOFE said:


> Minimum Wage in Ireland increased to €9.25 an hour on 1st January 2017. What you have been offered here is a pittance. At least in rainy Ireland you get paid properly and have something to fall back on. Would you be prepared to share a room with several others? With long hours and long commute you might not enjoy the sun that much. The one day a week might turn into a "catch up with some sleep".
> 
> I'm curious why you were seeking a job through "Recruit for Africa". There is an Irish owned hotel here, Bonnington. Perhaps you could approach them to see if they are hiring? They don't have any Irish waiters. Irish Village and Fibbers are also Irish pubs here. I think Irish Village has some Irish staff.



I applied for a job through HotelJobs.co.za, and they have forwarded my CV to a lady in Recruit for Africa. It is just the agency's name, they recruit in the middle east as well. Thank you for your ideas, I might get in contact with some hotels directly and see maybe I can get a job there. Thank you!


----------



## Brigita (Mar 14, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> I'm afraid if i saw a company called "Recruit for Africa" I'd run a mile, and they're offering a job in Dubai (which isn't in Africa), without an interview with the employer?
> 
> Really? Sounds like a scam to me.
> 
> Contact the prospective employer.


Thank you for your message. I had several Skype interviews with the agency and the employer (the restaurant) . Of course, I can never know if they are real employers, however it seemed legit. I will contact the restaurant franchise to see if they are familiar with these recruitment agencies. Thank you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You're likely to find you are on a limited local contract. That will mean you will have to pay them to get out of the contract if you leave before the two year period is up. The likelihood is that, although it's not legal, your employer will hold your passport. Just a couple of points to be aware of before you jump in.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

In addition, your new employer might suggest that you come on a visit visa first and then sort out residence permit later... meaning never. Then you end up working illegally, with no protection whatsoever, on top of a risk of being fined up to 50k AED for doing so.
And this is how even "renowned" restaurants/bars work. I know of a certain bar/restaurant in prime location on JBR that apparently had 70% or more of it's employees working on visit visa.


----------



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

You'd be mad to come here for a job with such low pay and accompanying lifestyle - it's a totally different world here compared to Ireland. 

Have you been to Dubai? I'd suggest visiting for a week or so for a reality check...


----------



## Aliz (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't believe you would like the Dubai summer sunshine as much as you think you would, esp coming from Ireland. Also agree with most of the replies regarding the working conditions for waiting staff here!


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

One hears all too often of western women being raped in that part of the world, then being imprisoned for having sex outside marriage. I'd do anything to stop my daughter working in the Middle East!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Darby Allen said:


> One hears all too often of western women being raped in that part of the world, then being imprisoned for having sex outside marriage. I'd do anything to stop my daughter working in the Middle East!


Thanks for that one sided and ignorant response by someone who believes what they read on the web.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Thanks for that one sided and ignorant response by someone who believes what they read on the web.


I don't believe everything I read on the web, but I occasionally believe what I hear on the BBC and Al Jazeera. 
Dutch woman jailed after reporting rape convicted - CNN.com
Dubai sentences Norwegian woman who reported rape - BBC News
British woman arrested after reporting alleged gang rape in Dubai tells of ‘nightmare’ ordeal | The Independent
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alicia_Gali

And yes, I do see the irony of my having to resort to the web for references!
Your apology is accepted!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Someone based in the Philippines, which has a much (much!) higher crime problem than the UAE should be mindful of the old proverb that people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.

There have been a handful of unfortunate incidents, no one denies them, but to extrapolate from them to imply that this is an unsafe place for women is rubbish. If anything, it's a much safer country than most western countries, but as no country in the world is 100% safe or 100% perfect, neither is the UAE. If I had a daughter I would be far more worried for her safety and well-being in the Philippines or anywhere in SE Asia than the UAE. 




Darby Allen said:


> I don't believe everything I read on the web, but I occasionally believe what I hear on the BBC and Al Jazeera.
> Dutch woman jailed after reporting rape convicted - CNN.com
> Dubai sentences Norwegian woman who reported rape - BBC News
> British woman arrested after reporting alleged gang rape in Dubai tells of ‘nightmare’ ordeal | The Independent
> ...


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

I know a reputable independent group (places in DIFC and Dubai Marina) who are currently expanding and hiring European staff. I worked for them briefly before moving to Jumeirah and they're decent people. 

Send me a private message and I'll forward you the details.


----------

